# Differences between the WCF and LBCF



## Zach (Dec 22, 2011)

Justin Taylor linked to this chart on his blog a week ago and I thought it would be a helpful resource for many of us here given the nature of discussions according to these two documents here on the PuritanBoard. It breaks down the WCF and the LBCF side by side, with major differences denoted in red and minor differences in blue.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 22, 2011)

That is linked to the Puritanboard under the LBCF on this page.

Reformed Confessions - The PuritanBoard


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 22, 2011)

That one is great, but even better is the one that includes the Savoy as well as the additions made to the LBCF with the Phila. Confession. You will see that the LBCF is often closer to the Savoy than the WCF when the two differ. 

Tabular Comparison of 1646 WCF, 1658 Savoy Declaration, the 1677/1689 LBCF, and the 1742 PCF


----------



## Zach (Dec 22, 2011)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> That is linked to the Puritanboard under the LBCF on this page.
> 
> Reformed Confessions - The PuritanBoard



Sorry, Martin. Didn't see it before. My apologies.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 23, 2011)

No need to apologize Zach. It is great you found it. I am exited you did find it. I was just directing everyone's attention to the page and that we have it linked here also. This is a great resource page that I have spent a lot of time on. I wish more of us would do it. We would understand the confessions and biblical Christianity much better if we did. I must admit that I arrived at reading the Standards a bit later in life than I should have. It would have saved me a lot of questions and given me some wonderful discipleship tools. Even though most of the guys I taught are very solid I wish I would have pushed the teachings of historical confessionalism a bit more. The Confessions were born out of times of refining and therefore have more solidity to them. They are great teaching tools.


----------



## Zach (Dec 23, 2011)

I have been very blessed from just a few months of studying the Reformed Confessions Martin. They provide an amazing framework to interpret the Bible within. Any advice on how best to study the Standards?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 23, 2011)

The thing I can recommend is reading them slowly and soberly realizing that the divines wrote them concisely and purposefully. Just reading them and digesting what is being said will put you in a place you weren't before. It has done and still does that for me. They aren't scripture but they are great expositions of the doctrines contained in the Bible and the references are very important. I really recommend going through the Larger Catechism along with the Confession. There is a lot of positive command and application that I didn't realize was there. 

Also if you have a chance there are some great commentaries on the Larger Catechism that I have benefited from. 
http://www.amazon.com/Westminster-Larger-Catechism-Commentary/dp/0875525148

Authentic Christianity Series + FREE Harmony of the Westminster Confession and Catechism Book!

I also read and reference Shaws commentary on the Confession.


----------



## KMK (Dec 24, 2011)

Check out Dr. Renihan's "True Confessions" here: The Bookstore @ Westminster Seminary California &mdash; True Confessions

It is a comparison of LBC 1644, 1689; Westminster; Savoy; True; and the Heidleberg and Orthodox Catechisms among others.


----------



## dudley (Dec 24, 2011)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> No need to apologize Zach. It is great you found it. I am exited you did find it. I was just directing everyone's attention to the page and that we have it linked here also. This is a great resource page that I have spent a lot of time on. I wish more of us would do it. We would understand the confessions and biblical Christianity much better if we did. I must admit that I arrived at reading the Standards a bit later in life than I should have. It would have saved me a lot of questions and given me some wonderful discipleship tools. Even though most of the guys I taught are very solid I wish I would have pushed the teachings of historical confessionalism a bit more. The Confessions were born out of times of refining and therefore have more solidity to them. They are great teaching tools.



I agree completely with Martin.I subscribe to the original WCF but there are a few areas that I subscribe to in the LBC On the church. I believe the Baptist section # 3 states what is the truth. 3. The purest churches under heaven are subject to mixture and error; and some have so degenerated as to become no churches of Christ, but synagogues of Satan; nevertheless Christ always hath had, and ever shall have a kingdom in this world, to the end thereof, of such as believe in him, and make profession of his name. Also section 4. The Lord Jesus Christ is the Head of the church, in whom, by the appointment of the Father, all power for the calling, institution, order or government of the church, is invested in a supreme and sovereign manner; neither can the Pope of Rome in any sense be head thereof, but is that antichrist, that man of sin, and son of perdition, that exalteth himself in the church against Christ, and all that is called God; whom the Lord shall destroy with the brightness of his coming. I have studied all the reformed confessions and I think all reformed protestants should.


----------

